# Need Help on pier fishing.



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

Im in love with fishing the Pensacola pier. last year I was not prepared. I need help to get armed and ready. I will be down there Monday 4/24. Im looking forward to seeing everying. Ya made my stay a blast back in september.

I just need to stock my tackle box, hopefully i get lucky and catch something. 

What brand and wieght of cobia Jigs do i need to buy for sight casting?

Do the lings randomly hit dead or live bait?
What size gotcha lures and colors?

Should I bring down ribbonfish for kings, since all the asian markets around houston sells them frozen prepackage? or just stick with cigs?

What Brand and wieght of pompano jigs?

Have the Bonitas showed up?

Your hep is appricated. My Gf and I will be down there for 3 days. Hopefully the Smacks are there to keep us busy also.


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't worry about brand and weight for cobia and pompano jigs. You can get all that here from locals who hand wrap them.

Cobia will sometimes creep up and hit a cig while someone's drifting for kings..

You can't really go wrong with any gotcha because when the Spanish are eating, they'll hit anything.
You can catch live cigs or buy frozen when you're here.


----------



## sabinelakehustler (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for the info KGram.

Im assuming the Locals stuf are sold in the tack shops. Wich tackle shop should i visit?


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm in Fort Walton, so about everything you need is at the Okaloosa Island Pier shack or at Pat's bait and tackle by the bridge, but hopefully someone in the Pcola area will be able to chime in because I'm not sure about out that way. 

I know there is a bait and tackle right near the bridge to Pensacola beach next door to a Waffle house that I've seen cobia jigs hangin in the window, but can't remember the name.

Sorry couldn't be of more help


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

gulf breeze bait and tackle is the one gkram is talking about, hot spots is on gulf breeze property also, outcast bait and tackle is on barrancass avenue in pensacola.


----------

